# Renting with Hertz (out of city)



## ziadriver (Jan 19, 2017)

I recently asked Uber if I could rent a car; they responded saying 
_
" Unfortunatley to take advantage of Vehicle Solution programs, your account's city location has to match with a city where we offer Vehicle Solutions. "_

Does that mean I can't rent a car if im not IN a particular city?!

I'm super frustrated, please help!


----------



## jessejane99 (Sep 28, 2015)

I am considering the same thing... one of the employees at Enterprise told me I can open a Corporate Account and use it for Uber/Lyft. 
I have an errand business and want to supplement income. (I will know more hopefully next week, I did open an account)

Online 'chat' with Uber says the same as you stated above... 'Vehicle Solution Program'. I am in central Calif and would go the 40 mins to hit Sacto or even do SF bay area to be covered under the account city thing. 

A friend who drives with both U/L and is in same city as me but registered in Sacramento... it was a bomb so I believe he changed his location to SF and commutes about 4 days a week - capturing rides to and from. Makes pretty dang good money. (his own car :-( )

Back to the point - I believe you can say you are in whatever city you want to cover. I do not think your home address matters - if that makes sense.
I will let you know if I come up with something 'wonderful' in the rental world... cannot afford to purchase new/newer as of yet.

Good luck to you! 

jj


----------



## ziadriver (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks JJ! Thats super helpful, I suspected as much but its good to hear some hard proof!


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

Stop and think about it. How can you verify your identity with the car you are going to use for a short time. When we sign up we give our make model and year, plus the VIN number.

Our paxs verify our car with our picture. This is for there safety. So some body comes up with idea to fake a uber driver he gets the AP gets a email and pass word sound not possible ??

It's not. That implossable, I had a pax tell me tonight she had a uber driver pick her up in a commercial van that was filthy. Not what was shown in his profile on the rider app.

First of all I told her to never get in a car that does not match the car on the app. I had another pax tell me she was picked up and the car matched but the driver was of a different ethinticity as shown on the app he was setting in the passenger seat ??????

So you see these are the people that give good uber drivers a bad name.


----------



## jessejane99 (Sep 28, 2015)

Wow Telsa - that's sad and scary!
I would never accept a ride if it did not match!! 

And yes, that is what I was confused about - the cars not matching. Although, one thing he told me is these folks would rent the same models all the time. 

As for me, I am not trying to scam the system(I know you are not saying that) but just trying to make enough to put on a newer vehicle. I do not want to drive a POS used one that I paid 2k for just to get in the system. My goal is to build a strong, consistent clientele - build relationships and it is safer for me, as well as them. 
Just my thoughts... and dream  

Thanks for the input T33
jj
(now I need to go into the forum and figure out all the acronyms y'all use!! lol)


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

Whatever car you drive you have to supply that VIN number Uber and they verify the make model and year of your car for example you cannot drive a two-door car it has to be a four-door passenger car and even though the man said you could rent the same model it may not be the same color but the color is not going to show up, Uber should add that on the Riders app you just don't want to run the chance of getting terminated for violating terms of service I hope you have a good weekend text me anytime


----------



## Zardoz (Jan 8, 2017)

hey , is anyone else here currently renting and driving for either uber or lyft ? 

i have kind of been thinking about it . my transmission failed on the car i had been using with lyft , and i do not think it is worth it to fix . ideally i would like to buy (or lease - to - own) a newer vehicle , but that will take time to decide on & find one . 

figured renting a car for a week or two would be a good way to get a feeling for what it is like to drive for uber .


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

Lol did you even read the first post


----------



## Zardoz (Jan 8, 2017)

Telsa33 said:


> Lol did you even read the first post


well yeah , all i am hearing are peoples headaches TRYING to rent & drive for uber ... i suppose i could email them directly and also get the same runaround , but i could ask if it is the same hassle renting from lyft .

i'm sure with uber , it will be more of a hassle - dont know if you have to meet a mentor , like you do with lyft , dont know if their rental cars already have the placards , or if they would send them to me to put on myself - just wanted to get some insight from those who have successfully rented from either , and if it is financially worthwhile .

many rental places charge 30/day on average to rent a car , ive never rented one for a week , and of course youd have to be driving enough to pay off whatever theyre charging you .


----------

